# There's Something Very Wrong With My Betta!!! HELP!



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. Jingles, my betta, has something so wrong with him! Please help me! OK, so let me explain the whole thing!

Today, I woke up and fed my fish. I got dressed and everything, and played video games with my sister all afternoon. Then, I looked back at my fish, and he was throwing up! You heard it right, THROWING UP!! He was laying at the bottom of the tank just being sick. I was scared. Then, he was finished and he slowly floated up to the top of the tank and took a breath. I then noticed that his belly has HUGE! It is like swollen, and it doesn't look natural!! I'm so sorry that I cannot get pictures but my camera has flash, and I cannot get rid of it because my camera is crap. Anyways, he won't eat. Then he swims around like crazy, and he won't stop! He is very sick, and I need help! Please help me! Please feel free to ask any questions about the tank or anything! I will answer ASAP. PLEASE HELP, I'M SO SCARED!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

First, try changing his water, making sure you add conditioner.

Can you tell us more about his tank, age, food etc? What are you feeding him? Any new changes in his life?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, I just use a vacuum, but maybe I should do a complete water change.

1. I have a picture of Mr. Jingles' tank in my album. Please take a look! (http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2425&pictureid=16919)

2. I don't know his age, the shopkeeper didn't tell me. But, he looks very young. I have pictures of him in my album. (http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2425)

3. I feed him flake food. I feed him twice a day because he's a little piggy, but I am feeding him less.

4. Well, he is growing up and becoming older. He is more comfortable in his home now, so I guess that made a few changes. He's kind of lazy.

I answered all of the questions.  Please help!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Does the food look digested or partially digested, or like it does when you first put it in? Are you medicating the tank with anything? 
Usually a fish throws up when they've eaten too much. It doesn't sound like you've been overfeeding him, but I would fast him for 2 days or so, as well as a water change, maybe 50%-100%, add in some stress coat and keep the lights off in his tank to keep him settled. Poor boy has a belly ache 

When was the last time you did a water change, and did you add in anything?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I would do the water change with conditioner. An unfiltered small tank should have at least one 50% change and one 100% change every week. And the gravel should be rinsed then too.

The gravel is decorative but can hold nasty bio-toxins over time, like rotting food and poo.

How often do you change his water? Also, what is the temperature of the room his tank in? Does the temperature fluctuate? Fluctuating temps stress the betta and promote illness.

What is the expiration date on the fish food? How long have you been feeding it to your fish?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, I am signing off for now. I hope your betta feels better soon!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! Let me try to answer all of those questions from the both of you!!!

1. Hmm, not sure what that means, maybe you could explain it again?
2. No, I only use like water conditioner and that's all I put in the water.
3. I did a water change just yesterday. It didn't change anything about my water baby.
4. I ALWAYS rinse the gravel out for a long time. It's really nasty.
5. I change his water like twice or three times a week.
6. I don't know the EXACT temperature because I still did not buy him a thermometer, but I know it's like room temperature water...
7. I'm not sure of the expiration date because I dumped the food in a bowl and put saran wrap over it. It's easier to handle.
8. I've been feeding it to my fish ever since I got him because I want him to finish it all so I can get a new kind of betta food.
9. Thanks a lot!

I answered all of the question the best I could. I'm only a teenager, so I don't really know all of this fish stuff and everything.... I hope somebody can help!! I am very scared!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Flake food is not the best. It's best to use a daily pellet and occasionally use frozen foods for variety. You can find high quality betta pellets at petco/petsmart and some local fish stores for 3 - 15 dollars, depending on your budget. It sounds like he's just being overfed. You could always get him a new kind of betta food and throw that stuff out, or get him a betta food and occasionally feed him those flakes as well for some variety. When I started, I learned that high quality food makes a big difference!

If he is unable to use the bathroom, slightly warmer water with a little epsom salt will help. Some people might recommend peas for constipation but I believe it's very rough on their digestive track.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

EverythingNice55,

The water change removed any possible toxins in the water. That's a good start.

Green Tea is correct, pellet food is recommended for bettas. The higher the protein content, the better... bettas are carnivores in the wild (eating bugs, fish, etc).

I would not feed him right now if he is still throwing up. Give your betta a break from food for a couple of days.... this will not hurt him... and will give his digestive system a break.

Is he pooing?


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, he is pooping everyday. I made sure of it. Thanks for all of this advice, I'll be sure to do all of this. I will get pellet food. (If I can find some)  Lets hope he gets much better! Thanks again!!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck, and if you have any questions, feel free to ask anyone here.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, I *think* you were saying you didn't understand my question. When he threw up the food.. did it look all chunky and gross like? Or did it look the same as when you gave it to him? Think about when you throw up... ick I know, sorry lol
But if it's digested then it could be something, if it looks the same then it could of been food he found on the ground from a previous feeding and was doing the spitting out thing fish tend to do.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh. it was all chunky and gross. But, I'm glad to say that he is feeling SO MUCH BETTER! Thanks to everyone how helped! He just was sick for a couple of weeks. He's better!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

To prevent something like this again, please upgrade to a 3+ gallon tank, with a heater. You can be sure that a lot of "diseases" can be prevented with this simple-dimple step. Glad he's okay now though...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Neil D is correct, a heater and tank are healthier for your betta.

Smaller betta containers need more water changes (at least twice a week) because the tank has no filtration. Lack of stable heat stresses the betta as well.

When you are ready to put together a new set up, you will need to 'cycle' the tank (before the fish goes in, btw). You can read up on cycling on this forum.

Also, be sure to buy an *adjustable* heater. That way, you can adjust the temperature of the water to the tank size and room temperature (some places on Earth get mighty cold in Winter, and it can drop the room temperature - which drops the tank temperature).

Buy a 'fish-tank-only' meat thermometer and use it to *instantly* measure the tank water temperature. Far superior to stick on thermometers.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would, because I would do anything for my dear water baby, but I can't afford it. Plus, I don't really believe in like buying a HUGE tank for such a tiny fish. He's fine.  Honest.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What size is his tank again? If it's over a gallon, there is probably a heater you can get that will fit it. When you have money, that is. Sadly, being broke is a common state among us fish owners.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That tank, in the larges size available is .9 gallons. 

Your belief is one thing, what your betta _needs_, however, is another. A betta NEEDS at least 2 gallons, which is available as a drum bowl for approx $12. plus $15 for the heater. You should at least be able to afford that. And maybe an extra $10 for plants. You should have enough gravel already.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

EverythingNice55 said:


> I would, because I would do anything for my dear water baby, but I can't afford it. Plus, I don't really believe in like buying a HUGE tank for such a tiny fish. He's fine.  Honest.


I agree with you ^^ My betta is happy in his 1/2 a gallon tank.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Honestly, how can you tell they're happy in a small tank? I mean, there are some bettas that stress in larger environment. 

But I guess the only way to tell how happy they are in larger tanks is mainly by activeness compared to their activeness in a small environment...hmm...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

As long as you keep up with the daily water changes, it's fine to have a small tank that is under 2 gallons. The only problem I have with those small tanks is that they are hard to heat. If you can find heaters for them, that's great.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, heat is the main thing, but it needs to be safe.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm? I dont want to get in a fight about tank sizes


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*raises sword and shield* You just did :twisted:


JKJK, as long as they're warm.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

XD


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I take extra care of my water baby! (You can tell because I call him my water baby LOL) I KNOW that he is fine. They don't really NEED a huge tank or else I would never get a betta in the first place! End of argument, please!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I think it also really depends on the fish...

For instance, a tiny female crowntail would probably be happy and have plenty of swimming room in a 1 gal, depending on the size of the tank. However, it would be cruel of me to keep my giant betta in a 1 gal tank. It also depends on the personality and activity level of your fish imo. I have a crowntail who is just like, lazy, and likes to sleep, he doesnt care what size his tank is!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, same with mine and he's a crowntail! I think he has a nicely sized tank. He is not a giant betta, he's only itty-bitty. LOL


----------

